# Phrag. Belle Hogue Point



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting, this plant has never bloomed this pale a color before. Must be the heat! But I do like the color: soft and pastel.

The cross is Eric Young ‘Rocket Fire’ x caudatum v. sanderae.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, I like that color too!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! Very interesting tone....


----------



## Shiva (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgot to point out the name is really Belle *Hougue* Point.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay ghostly pale besseae hybrids!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## toddybear (Jul 21, 2011)

Love the pastel shade!


----------



## Carper (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice colours and shape.

Gary
UK


----------



## koshki (Jul 21, 2011)

It is lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Forgot to point out the name is really Belle *Hougue* Point.



Yes -- thanks. I didn't think it looked right, and should have double-checked.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool shape!


----------

